# Hey Y'all - BLM Mustang



## CronesHubby (Feb 3, 2013)

ok, by the name I guess you can tell who I am :lol: In case you dont...Im BBBCrone's hubby. I found a 5 yr old BLM Mustang that I really liked and curious what you all thought. He does have neglected hooves but Crone said they are ok and fixable. Anyway...Here he is.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Other than his slight sickle hocks in back, I like him a lot. What do you want to do with him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

He's a nice looking boy, doesn't have that inbred looking mustang head, like the ones around here.


----------



## CronesHubby (Feb 3, 2013)

Drafty, we are basically doing trail riding and maybe some endurance. We really want to do the "Ride across Florida" in a few years. Nothing real fancy.

cmarie - thanks, I know thats why I really liked him. He has a very "soft" head. Very good disposition. He just needs worked and the woman doesnt have time.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think he'd hold up to that just fine. How tall is he?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atomicfruit (Jan 28, 2013)

He is gorgeous and I love how he is built. Nice guy. Mustangs usually make great horses.. at least all the ones I've been around.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I really like him! He is a good looking horse and should hold up well for what you want. His pretty color is just icing on the cake.


----------



## CronesHubby (Feb 3, 2013)

Drafty, he's 14.3 
Atomic - thanks. I really like how solid he was as well and he will only get better when he starts getting worked. He's basically a pasture ornament right now.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you know how long he's been off the range?


----------



## CronesHubby (Feb 3, 2013)

cmarie - as far as we know...he was taken off shortly after he was born. The owner says she has had him for 3 years.

Cat - I know...I've always wanted a Palomino or Buckskin color. This makes it all the better!!! He has some winter fuzzies right now but the owner said he turns "golden" in summer. I'll give him some paprika to help that along :wink:


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

He is standing under himself both in front and in back. He's cute though


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

From my experience with mustangs, which isn't a whole lot, the younger they were taken off the range, the less spooky and flighty they seem to be.


----------



## CronesHubby (Feb 3, 2013)

cmarie - I know I was surprised how relaxed he was around us. We were standing there talking and he just stood there. Didnt fuss or anything. He just has a really good disposition. We worked him in the round pen he almost seemed a little lazy.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Pretty boy! I like his expression. 
Nothing majorly wrong with him.
He does absolutely need a super long flowing mane and forelock, tho....;-)


----------



## CronesHubby (Feb 3, 2013)

LOL Desert! I know I was thinking the same thing :wink: He does have the sooty gene in him too. He has some black/dark brown in his tail as well. I just wait to get him home!! Should be this coming weekend. Feb 9th.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Ohhh, getting a new horse is soooooooo exciting Especially when it's such a pretty one!


----------



## CronesHubby (Feb 3, 2013)

desert, I know....I saw how excited Crone was when Zoot was coming home. I can only imagine how its gonna be when he's on the way :grin:


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I like him alot! He's very pretty and I love his color.  I used to have a four year old BLM mustang as my first horse and he was lazy too, and very very stubborn.lol But they are all different and I've seen ones that are very cooperative. I always love getting new horses. Good luck with you new horse!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

He is VERY handsome!
Exciting, huh????
Happy Trails!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A beautiful blonde, most guys seem to like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. Sickle hocked and steep croup (which is part of the reason for the sickle hocks). Wish his point of croup were a bit further forward. 

Like to know how this one turns out. Keep us updated please.


----------



## CronesHubby (Feb 3, 2013)

Elana, thanks for your input. I know BBBCrone says you are the conformation person to go to. Question for you.... He is almost 5 and basically been a pasture pet, no work whatsoever. Do you think with work and building muscle tone will help with the croup? I know its a physical point so it wont change but will muscle tone help that? Do you think he will have any issues for mild endurance and trail riding?


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

He's a beautiful boy! How exciting


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse will be fine for what you are going to do. 

Croup angle is croup angle. With weight and muscling it may look better and the horse will work better but the tail will still be set low and the hocks will still be sickle hocks.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I can't find any major flaw.. Nice face and eyes, sturdy body, nice bone, very pleasing look.. I think you should go get him..


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm excited for hubby. This is a nice boy. Very sweet and calm disposition. Willing and already knows a good bit of ground work. Just needs to be polished up and taken to the next step.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Oooh, I love him. What a pretty boy. He should turn into a fantastic trail horse.


----------

